# Sleeping Fox



## Dao (Aug 13, 2009)

Photo taken at the St. Louis Zoo


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, I love this shot. I think B&W was the right choice, but I'd love to see a color version. It looks like you got the focus right on, and the symmetry of the shot is just great. If I had to nitpick, a slightly higher f/stop might have been nice to at least get the whole head in focus, but it still looks great.


----------



## loopy (Aug 13, 2009)

awww! Too cute! 

Great work, personally I like that the whole head isn't in focus.


----------



## ocular (Aug 13, 2009)

Love it   :thumbup:


----------



## a_spaceman (Aug 16, 2009)

cute indeed, but that would be a fennec (or desert fox) not just a fox! 
i know, i'm a geek...
great capture anyway!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, so cute. Great shot.  He's on a bed? Is he a pet?


----------



## Dao (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Fennec / Desert fox?  okay  Thanks for the correction.


I took this photo in St. Louis Zoo.  Here -> Fennec Fox :: Saint Louis Zoo

And I do not know why the zoo gave them the bed ....  but I am sure it is VERY comfortable.   And they (yes, 2 of them) seems to enjoy it very much when I saw them.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the composition on this (nice lines).  The B&W treatment and the DOF work very well for this image.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried to convince my husband to let me have one of these as pets  I fell absolutely in love with their big ears. They act a lot like cats evidently, but it was a no go. 

Great capture   It makes me want one all over again!


----------

